# Novascale R440 and BCM 5720



## TaHu (Jan 12, 2013)

Greetings,

I'm trying to install FreeBSD 9.1 on a Bull Novascale R440 which has a network card BCM 5720.

Issue is the BCM 5720 is not recognized at all by the OS.

Does someone has already experienced this issue ? I've read many things concerning this card associated with a Dell Server, and thought this issue was fixed in 9.1 release.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 12, 2013)

The bge(4) driver provides support for BCM5720.


----------



## TaHu (Jan 12, 2013)

I've got this message repeated:

bge0: 2 link states coalesced


I will try to force speed and duplex from server and switch side, and see if it'd resolve it.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 12, 2013)

TaHu said:
			
		

> I've got this message repeated:
> 
> bge0: 2 link states coalesced
> 
> ...



Hmmm...view comment.

You have to add to your /boot/loader.conf

```
hw.bge.allow_asf="0" 
hw.pci.enable_msi="0"
```

Reboot your machine.


----------



## TaHu (Jan 12, 2013)

Ok i've tried to force speed/duplex = result NOK.
I've tried to change to other ports on the cards, repeating tests i've performed on bge0 = result NOK.

I've tried to connected to the 2 orignal network ports present on the server : i have the same error, but this time, sometimes i can ping other machine, which i couldn't from the broadcom card.

I think i will try to remove this broadcom card, and see if i have better results by connecting cable on the network port on the mothercard of the server. I'm assuming there is a compatibility issue with bge driver and this server, and moreover this server associated with this broadcom card.


Let me know your thoughts about it fellows.


Cheers,


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 12, 2013)

Boot with the network cable disconnected...when the system is up and running, connect the cable again. 

Maybe will work:

`# ifconfig bge0 down up`


----------



## TaHu (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok so, i've added these options in loader.conf, and rebooted my machine with cable network disconnected, then I plugged it.

 I don't have these error message anymore, and for 10 seconds, connection is good. but after that, i have the message:

bge0: watchdog timeout -- resetting

Then i can see in /var/log/message that the interface go down then up. But after that, i don't have any connection, interface is up, but i can't ping anymore.

Try to reboot again, but same result.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 14, 2013)

You can do the following, first, be sure your BIOS is updated. 

If you have an MSIX card can be disabled, adding in /boot/loader.conf:

```
hw.pci.enable_msix="0"
```

Post your problem in freebsd-net mailing list, if these change do not solve your issues.


----------



## TaHu (Jan 16, 2013)

Ok finally issue solved, i've installed 9.1 Stable instead of 9.1 release, and now everything is working good.

Thanks for your help guys


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 16, 2013)

Did you need to add some hints in /boot/loader.conf? Please, explain how you solved it. Maybe someone would need this information in the future


----------



## TaHu (May 6, 2014)

As i've said, i've just installed 9.1 Stable instead of 9.1 release, without adding anything, and everything worked fine after that


----------

